# is this a good 'classic' deal



## beanflicker (Dec 29, 2008)

hi all

here goes, first post.

looking to jump into your world and after reading several reviews i think the gaggia classic would be perfect for me.

i have come across it on a site called pots and pans for £225, this comes with an accessory set worth £100.

cutting a long story short is this a good deal or can any of you guys point me in the direction of a better deal.

thanks in advance


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For a brand new machine that is a reasonable price.

Reconditioned machines on the Gaggia site are currently retailing for £199

Welcome to the forums - you are at the right place to discuss Gaggia Classic machines as more than a handful of users have this model.


----------



## beanflicker (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks for your reply.


----------



## blueflyingtonight (Nov 22, 2008)

I bought my classic a couple of months ago from comet. They had one for only £140 - displayed as end of line stock. The sales assistant said there was no packaging/intructions as it was ex-display. I persuaded him to check the warehouse and he duly found the box and all instructions and ended up with a real bargain. Worth looking around.

Steve


----------



## jough (Feb 12, 2009)

if you have a House of Fraser nearby they are selling them @ £179.99


----------

